# Disturbing article



## Roy (Nov 8, 2008)

Browsing thru the web on various orchids I found this article which to me is rather disturbing if its true. It also blows the mind as to what could be done.


New GM orchids from Malaysia

Updated: 25/06/2004


The Malaysian Agricultural Research and Development Institute (MARDI) is currently bio-engineering orchids to produce varieties with unique colors such as deep red and dark blue. According to the New Strait Times (Malaysia), as cited by the Pew Initiative on Food and Biotechnology, this research is currently being undertaken by the research center to meet the growing demand for orchids. In Malaysia, orchid exports presently bring in about RM150 million a year.

To create such varieties, scientists transfer genetic material or genes into single orchid cells. This technology allows them to develop hybrids with novel characteristics such as vivid colors, which are impossible to create using conventional methods such as pollination. Mardi is also doing research on extending the flowers' shelf life and improving their shape and structure and resistance to diseases.

Says Dr Umi Kalsom Abu Bakar, deputy director of MARDI's biotechnology center, "once these (flowers) have bloomed, we will be able to analyze them to know how colors are formed in orchids and where we need to genetically enhance them to get the desired colors. This will add value to the orchids. Farmers can generate more income while consumers will have more variety and better quality hybrids.?

The news story is found at http://pewagbiotech.org/newsroom/sum...hp3?NewsID=687. More news from the New Strait Times (Malaysia) at http://www.nst.com.my/.


----------



## likespaphs (Nov 8, 2008)

how about this one:
http://www.dalatrose.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=421


----------



## li'l frog (Nov 8, 2008)

Well????? The auction was in 2000! What happened to the glow-in-the-dark plant? Did it get sold? Has it been cloned? Who bought it? ????????


----------



## tocarmar (Nov 8, 2008)

likespaphs said:


> how about this one:
> http://www.dalatrose.com/forum/topic.asp?TOPIC_ID=421



I want 1!! LOL 

Tom


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 8, 2008)

When back in undergrad years doing plant biotech/physiology we had to clone african violets. Back then I mused about making a glow-in-the-dark lawn for golf courses. 

I think this is really cool (I'm the mad scientist type) and can barely wait to do experiments of my own. I think Stenoglottis longifolia would look just splendid with bright red or yellow flowers.

More interesting is this article:
http://www.medicalnewstoday.com/articles/126892.php

I can't wait to have blue-tomator puree on my pizza or in my pasta. Pizza and pasta can now become brain food!

tt4n


----------



## paphioboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Roy, I've heard of the glow in the dark orchid before, but wasn't sure if its true... If only they had made a glow-in-the-dark paph...  BTW, MARDI (Malaysian Agricultural Research and Development Institute) also has created mutations in dendrobiums by zapping them with radioactive rays.. That's how you get the numerous peloric dends for cut flowers...


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 8, 2008)

ummm as cool as this is....the bad things is 
Is it possible that the AOS will judge the genetically engineered plants or how will they be registered? I supsect a mess in the future in these areas


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2008)

smartie2000 said:


> ummm as cool as this is....the bad things is
> Is it possible that the AOS will judge the genetically engineered plants or how will they be registered? I supsect a mess in the future in these areas



I think many judges in the orchid world should have a dose of GM themselves.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Nov 8, 2008)

I don't see how or why this is disturbing. GM crop plants like soybeans, cotton and maize are everywhere and have been for many years now. Now that this technology can add new colors or other useful characteristics to orchids, in what way is this a bad thing? Adding a couple genes doesn't change what species or hybrid an orchid is, just produces a new clone as any spontaneous mutation would, so registration isn't an issue at all. If such an orchid meets the established criteria for an AOS or other award, it should receive one. Of course it would be unethical to misrepresent a GM orchid as a naturally produced one, but no more so than the many misrepresented species and hybrids we already deal with. It just isn't a big deal.


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2008)

I understand what you are saying but would you accept a GM P.helenae that was twice the size of the natural form ?? Its still helenae or is it ???


----------



## PaphMadMan (Nov 8, 2008)

Roy said:


> I understand what you are saying but would you accept a GM P.helenae that was twice the size of the natural form ?? Its still helenae or is it ???



GM plants typically have one or two functional genes added. Even if dozens of genes were added it would be a tiny percentage of the total, a small amount compared to the natural variability in most wild populations. Many natural populations have individuals that are twice the size of others in the same population. I don't see how you could call a GM plant a different species based on a difference of just a few genes, no matter how different the appearance. But it is worth noting here that species is a concept we (try to) impose on the real world, not a naturally meaningful biological distinction, so we could agree to call it anything we want to distinguish it from a nonGM plant.


----------



## Roy (Nov 8, 2008)

Agreed.


----------



## Scooby5757 (Nov 9, 2008)

that'd be neat, but id hope they would mark them someway with something like glow in the dark, or better yet under black light, or some creative way to know the difference


----------



## NYEric (Nov 10, 2008)

Mutation!


----------



## myxodex (Nov 10, 2008)

Well at least this is a fairly harmless application of GM technology. The herbicide resistant crops that have been produced by this technology often result in ecologically detrimental agricultural practices. The companies that produce these crops have not been entirely honest about their research ... for example one of the herbicides actually builds up in soils with high clay content, but the company only reported results for soils in which this toxin breaks down quickly. It could happen that after some years only GM crops could grow in certain places that have become laden with herbicide ... I'm sure the GM agric-chem companies wouldn't complain !! GM deserts ?
Tim


----------



## Drorchid (Nov 10, 2008)

PaphMadMan said:


> I don't see how or why this is disturbing. GM crop plants like soybeans, cotton and maize are everywhere and have been for many years now. Now that this technology can add new colors or other useful characteristics to orchids, in what way is this a bad thing? Adding a couple genes doesn't change what species or hybrid an orchid is, just produces a new clone as any spontaneous mutation would, so registration isn't an issue at all. If such an orchid meets the established criteria for an AOS or other award, it should receive one. Of course it would be unethical to misrepresent a GM orchid as a naturally produced one, but no more so than the many misrepresented species and hybrids we already deal with. It just isn't a big deal.



I totally agree with you!




Roy said:


> I understand what you are saying but would you accept a GM P.helenae that was twice the size of the natural form ?? Its still helenae or is it ???



Usually with genetic engineering you only change one or 2 genes. These can be color genes, plant resistant genes or like the dendrobium case a "glow in the dark gene". You probably won't be able to double the size through genetic engineering. You can however double the size by changing it from a diploid to a tetraploid. This has been done in the past many times bu using colchicine or other chemicals, and sometimes it happens spontaneously. But to answer your question if it would happend through a GMO yes it would still be a Paph. helenae, If only one or 2 genes change, it is still 99.999999999...% Paph. helenae.

Edit, I had not read PaphMadMan's response, but it is basically the same as what I was saying..

Robert


----------

